# 2014 Skeeter SX240



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2014 Skeeter SX240 being pushed by a 2015 Yamaha 300hp 4stroke (380 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2016 EZ Loader tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance ELITE TI2 GPS/FF, Minn Kota ULTERRA 36v 112lb i-Pilot w/quick release bracket, batteries & Minn Kota Precision 4bank on-board battery charger w/110v plug, Power Pole 8ft Pro Series II, Ifinity Bluetooth stereo w/(4) Wet Sounds speakers, Atlas Jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Lenco Trim Tabs w/LED indicator switch, labeled switch panel, custom aluminum fabricated boarding ladder, (2) rear dry storage boxes, easy access hatch to bilge, transom Livewell w/recirculator, (2) rear jump seats, raw water washdown w/hose coil, lean post w/removable backrest – (5) rod holders – storage & fold down footrest, center console w/removable double pipe burn bar – removable shade top – Plash LED light bar, mid ship livewell w/recirculator, in-deck cast net locker, (2) lockable rod lockers, (2) bow fish/dry storage boxes, removable bow fishing chair, anchor locker, LED courtesy lights and navigation lights.

Very nice SX240 meticulously maintained and is 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $59,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

